# Take a Listen to This Guitar Composition by Tim Reynolds



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

*"STREAM"*


----------



## mark07 (May 26, 2021)

I love Guitar and Piano music.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> *"STREAM"*


[edit] . . . .

So . . . WHY do you think I should listen to this? Do you want me to LIKE it? Are you looking for comments?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

So I listened.
Then I took up my Alvarez steel string acoustic and played the piece.
And, no, you won't mistake my playing of the piece with that of Tim Reynolds.
... Maybe I need new strings?

Thanks for the link.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds a bit like this guy:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just sharing it.

Glad some one you liked it!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

SONNET CLV said:


> So I listened.
> Then I took up my Alvarez steel string acoustic and played the piece.
> And, no, you won't mistake my playing of the piece with that of Tim Reynolds.
> ... Maybe I need new strings?
> ...


I'd be lucky if I could play a few open chords over that. I'd probably opt for powerchords on my LP copy, actually (with plenty of distortion through my Blackstar TVP).


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Merl said:


> I'd be lucky if I could play a few open chords over that. I'd probably opt for powerchords on my LP copy, actually (with plenty of distortion through my Blackstar TVP).


Heck. I don't need a machine to generate distortion. I get enough of it whenever my fingers touch the strings.


----------

